# Weekend of Dec 14th - observations



## billski (Dec 14, 2013)

3:30pm, light snow, dusting on the road.

Oh crap, I've got to get my yardstick outside and put the birdfeeder out!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2013)

We have about 2" in Brooklyn, maybe 3". Still snowing lightly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 14, 2013)

Katy Perry's "Roar" is obnoxious, and you cant avoid that damn thing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, did you mean about snowfall?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 14, 2013)

Love the anticipatory buzz in this thread!  Just hope that everyone is using the forecasts to decide where to go not 'if' to go.  The conditions are really good right now even without this storm and whatever we get will be sweet.  Enjoy it wherever you end up!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2013)

4 inches or so when I left Bell today loving the snow fall.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 14, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh, did you mean about snowfall?



Saw your post on epawa... I just finished the drive down from hunter and live in western Morris county. Stopped at a fine establishment near me and we are around 1,100 ft and it's by far the heaviest snow of the trip around here. I think be pokes should do well with this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 14, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> Saw your post on epawa... I just finished the drive down from hunter and live in western Morris county. Stopped at a fine establishment near me and we are around 1,100 ft and it's by far the heaviest snow of the trip around here. I think be pokes should do well with this.



Everyone says it will end as rain.  I dont see how that's likely now, it's 21 where I am and the r/s line is still a good 30 miles south of me.  I think the Poconos will stay 100% snow for sure.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 14, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Everyone says it will end as rain.  I dont see how that's likely now, it's 21 where I am and the r/s line is still a good 30 miles south of me.  I think the Poconos will stay 100% snow for sure.



Agree hopefully that line stays around 78


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 14, 2013)

1-2 inches so far south of BOS. Temp is rising, up to 25 now.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 14, 2013)

Puking in Binghamton NY, 6" so far, visibility is very low, blowing pretty good. I hope Platty is getting the same!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 14, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> Agree hopefully that line stays around 78



Whelp, I'm practically on top of 78 and it's frozen pellets now.  Thought I might escape with all snow, but at least we got though most of it that way given this will probably only go 2 more hours. 

 I'd say I got 5", less than the 6"-10" they called for yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Puking in Binghamton NY, 6" so far, visibility is very low, blowing pretty good. I hope Platty is getting the same!



It will be great their.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 14, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Whelp, I'm practically on top of 78 and it's frozen pellets now.  Thought I might escape with all snow, but at least we got though most of it that way given this will probably only go 2 more hours.
> 
> I'd say I got 5", less than the 6"-10" they called for yesterday.



Very light pellets up here by me about 20 miles north... Just changed over now. Buddy a bit further west towards PA says it's still light snow by him.


----------



## fahz (Dec 14, 2013)

Albany area 6" still snowing gonna be a rough drive tomorrow.  Be safe everyone!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 14, 2013)

Blower snow in Albany. It's coming down hard. Probably 6" already. About 14 degrees still.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2013)

In south Sullivan County NY now more then 8 light and fluffy.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn got beat to it.


----------



## Euler (Dec 14, 2013)

6 inches of blower powder in southern Vermont.  I think 5 of it has fallen in the past two hours!


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2013)

2" blower pow here in the flatlands.  They're plowing my sidestreet with a payloader.  :roll:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 14, 2013)

Starting to ping...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 15, 2013)

2 inches if snow and tons of rain here in South Jersey. New England seems to be doing good though!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm at Mount Snow. The mountain's snow report is reporting 14 inches and from the look of my deck and burried car it looks accurate! 
It's 17 degrees and still snowing. 

I'm just hoping that the wind stays down so there won't be any wind holds.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 15, 2013)

Got a good foot overnight, Binghamton, all before midnight. In Oneonta now, drizzle all the way here, surface temps in the 20's, icing on windshield wipers and headlights.


----------



## Euler (Dec 15, 2013)

Solid 10-12 inches in Putney,VT!


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2013)

6-8" near Nashua, heard reports of sleet in Lowell but I don't see any here.  Had a little bit of compacting.  Hoping points north did as well of better.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 15, 2013)

5 inches here in Canton Ma, but it washed down to 3  We got skunked


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2013)

5" of heavy, wet cement.  Heart attack snow.  Glad I'm heading north to ski!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I'm at Mount Snow. The mountain's snow report is reporting 14 inches and from the look of my deck and burried car it looks accurate!
> It's 17 degrees and still snowing.
> 
> I'm just hoping that the wind stays down so there won't be any wind holds.



How wet/dry/heavy is the snow?  Trying to ascertain the rain/snow line.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2013)

Mid station Stratton
winds from the east, 
temp 17F
humidity 93%
wind 4mph
wind gusts 7-42


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2013)

A foot of dry fluff here in Epping NH

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2013)

Solid foot at crotched.  Fairly dense snow.  Good base building snow. Light freezing rain now making for poor visibility.  Kinda like skiing through snow guns. They've dropped the ropes on essentially the whole mountain.  Fun skiing just wish I could see better.


----------



## dmw (Dec 15, 2013)

Wachusett is ditto this ^^^^. The fog / icing may be easing a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pretty much all washed away in NYC. If it snowed as hard as it rained after the change over we would've been buried.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2013)

dmw said:


> Wachusett is ditto this ^^^^. The fog / icing may be easing a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah the good news is the freezing rain stopped.  Bad news is I am typing this from a lift that hasn't moved in 15 minutes.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah the good news is the freezing rain stopped.  Bad news is I am typing this from a lift that hasn't moved in 15 minutes.



From the web cam, looks like the Rocket has been down since 1:30


----------



## dmw (Dec 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah the good news is the freezing rain stopped.  Bad news is I am typing this from a lift that hasn't moved in 15 minutes.



Are you down now hopefully? They had problems getting the lifts going at Wawa this morning but no one was on them yet. Icing I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Dec 15, 2013)

dmw said:


> Are you down now hopefully? They had problems getting the lifts going at Wawa this morning but no one was on them yet. Icing I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Looks like everyone is off the Rocket, and Valley is running.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2013)

The whole ordeal lasted maybe a half an hour.  They lost power to the lift somehow and it took them some time to get the auxiliary power supply up.  Lift was stopped for about 20 minutes before ski patrol skied down and let people on the chairs know what was going on.  That to me is key; communication.  It makes being stuck up there more tolerable.  Once they got some power they ran it at a creep, slower than loading speed and it took another 10 minutes or so to make it to the top.  I decided to peace out after that and get home to watch the Pats lose.  

Got a text from Tin around 3:20 saying the Rocket was back in operation.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Solid foot at crotched.  Fairly dense snow.  Good base building snow. Light freezing rain now making for poor visibility.  Kinda like skiing through snow guns. They've dropped the ropes on essentially the whole mountain.  Fun skiing just wish I could see better.



Nice.   If I didn't have diaper duty woulda joined you.  Ropes dropped in glades?   I do need to get back there when it's 100% open

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 15, 2013)

Was at Sunapee today and they got a solid foot of snow. Unfortunately they had multiple issues with their lifts (Claimed it was due to wind holds but there wasn't any wind while I was there) that resulted in the 3 trails from the North Ridge triple getting pretty tracked up/skied off within 1/2 hour of opening. Flying Goose was good but got way over pressured because there were basically only 3 ways down until the Sunapee Express opened around 11. Even once that opened they still did not have the Sunbowl open, which resulted in everyone rushing to ski the Summit which caused everything to get over pressured again and was completely mounded within around a half hour. The Sunbowl finally opened around 1 and everybody flooded it. Literally got 2 runs in before it was pretty mounded up. 

The snow was good just due to the lift situation everything got way over pressured fast. Had all the lifts been open to start the day there probably would have been less mounding. They must have groomed pretty late last night as most of the trails only had an inch of fresh on top of the groomed snow. They definitely got at least a foot of snow but groomed everything near the end of the storm. 

I was contemplating going to Ragged or Crotched but have a flex card to Sunapee I won from the Boston Ski Show and this was the last day of early season pricing (so you get 50% off) so I settled on there. After going I should have followed my instincts and gone to Crotched or Ragged given it sounds like they dropped ropes on quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## fahz (Dec 15, 2013)

fahz said:


> Albany area 6" still snowing gonna be a rough drive tomorrow.  Be safe everyone!



Had 13 inches on the ground in Albany this morning.  Couldn't head out until I cleared the driveway then had to wait for the plows to clear my road.  Long drive but made it to Windham around a foot.  Funny what a foot of snow will do people were skiing on everything! Skiing Santas @ Windham below


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2013)

Got around 8"+/-...all dry here in Bangor without any wind this morning(Mon), lots of wind yesterday.   Mtns must have gotten 10"+.  Would've been more if it hadn't of veered off towards NovaScotia as much.  Looks like possibly more in a couple days.


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> The whole ordeal lasted maybe a half an hour.  They lost power to the lift somehow and it took them some time to get the auxiliary power supply up.  Lift was stopped for about 20 minutes before ski patrol skied down and let people on the chairs know what was going on.  That to me is key; communication.  It makes being stuck up there more tolerable.  Once they got some power they ran it at a creep, slower than loading speed and it took another 10 minutes or so to make it to the top.  I decided to peace out after that and get home to watch the Pats lose.
> 
> Got a text from Tin around 3:20 saying the Rocket was back in operation.


----------



## jimk (Dec 16, 2013)

Nothing but rain in Wash DC, but 6" of snow 75 miles away in southern PA on the 14th.  We're off to maybe the best early season of the 21st century here in the mid-Atlantic.:beer:  Good soft bumps at Liberty Mtn, PA on 12/15/13 with almost all slopes open:


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 16, 2013)

Sugarbush had about 10" of new snow on Sunday and there was a big crowd for a powder day.   Ropes dropped on almost every trail and it was great to ski Murphy's Glade and Birdland on all natural snow.


----------

